# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Probiotica volgens UMC oorzaak overlijden - INC-Nieuws

## johna

UTRECHT - Onderzoekers van het Universitair Medisch Centrum Utrecht (UMC) vinden het waarschijnlijk dat de oorzaak van de dood van patiënten bij een Nederlands onderzoek naar de werking van probiotica te wijten is aan deze probiotica. Dit schrijven zij donderdagnacht op de site van het wetenschappelijk tijdschrift The Lancet.

Bron: INC-Nieuws
Artikel: Druk hier

----------

